# Neu Wizard- kein Text



## dhachim (22. Dez 2008)

Hallo, ein weiteres RCP Problem, wo ich nicht weiss wo zuerst suchen oder wo nachschauen.

Ich habe ein RCP geschrieben und dort eine Action erzeugt:


```
newAction = ActionFactory.NEW.create(window);
		newAction.setText("New");
		register(newAction);
```

Das klappt auch Prima, ist ja auch Eclipse Standard. 
So nun kommt es zu seltsamen Phänomenen... 




Es steht kein Text dort. Das File wird angelegt und auch im Runtime-sowiesoOrdner angelegt, der Automatisch generiert wird im Workspace, aber es steht kein Text da. Siehe Bild. 

Wo kann ich da was ändern ? Muss ich da irgendwelche Präferenzen einstellen ? Anklicken kann ich es ja. 

Danke schonmal:


----------



## Vayu (22. Dez 2008)

wie hast du die action als wizard registriert?

über nen extension point denke ich mal, und da kannst du doch den Namen angeben.


----------



## dhachim (22. Dez 2008)

hmmm ich habe nirgendwo was registriert. Also das Extensionpoint Tab in der MANIFEST:MF ist jungfräulich. Ich habe ehrlich gesagt den Code aus einem Beispiel Copiert, aber ich denke ich weiss, wo der Fehler liegt. 

momentan ist mir das Extensionpoint Ding nicht klar. Was ist das denn ? 
Der Wizard funktioniert ja prima, das verstehe ich auch nicht, warum er das tut, nur halt mit der Anzeige Probleme hat. 

Wäre nett, wenn du da etwas Licht reinbringen könntest. Ich taste mich langsam und tollpatschig in das Thema RCP rein. Aber anders bekomme ich es nicht hin, da die Informationen stark verstreut und für mich im Moment noch verschlüsselt sind.


----------



## Vayu (22. Dez 2008)

ok dann mal step by step



> 1. plugin.xml editor öffnen
> 2. wechseln auf den Extension tab
> 3. add -> newWizards
> 4. rechtsklick den geaddeten ext.point
> ...



fertig 

bei so generellen ecilpsespezifischen erweiterungen immer zuerst schauen, ob es dazu einen extension point gibt. Zieh dir auch evtl mal tutorials dazu rein. Alles was du über Code machst, wo es eigentlich ext.points zu gibt, steuert gegen den ganze eclipse mechanismus

edith:

http://help.eclipse.org/help33/inde....doc.isv/guide/dialogs_wizards_newWizards.htm


----------



## dhachim (22. Dez 2008)

okay soweit ist es klar: wie registriere ich jetzt diesen Wizard ? Oder besser wie rufe ich den auf ? Als Action ? 

Welches Tutorial würdest du empfehlen ?


----------



## Vayu (22. Dez 2008)

hmmm vielleicht habe ich dich falsch verstanden. du willst nen eigenen wizard schreiben oder willst du nur einen vorhandenen wizard aufrufen?

wenn du einen eigenen schreiben willst, das habe ich dir oben beschrieben, der taucht dann im menu unter "new" auf.

n tutorial habe ich geposted, bzw die eclipse hilfe, da wird eigentlich alles beschrieben.

zeig mal deinen kompletten source, vllt kapier ich dann was du wirklich willst


----------



## dhachim (22. Dez 2008)

Das ist schon alles fein, was du mir erzählt hattest. Dadurch habe ich wieder einiges verstanden.

Ich habe dieses GEF Shape Beispiel als Plugin. Dort ist bereits ein Wizard. Wenn ich diesen Aufrufe, und durch dich jetzt auch weiss, wie ich Ihn direkter aufrufen kann, passiert das was auf dem Bild zu sehen ist. 

in meinem /home/dhachim werden Folgende Ordner angelegt /runtime-shape2.product/Test
Das ist aber nicht der Applikationsordner in die ich die RCP Exportiert habe. Wie du siehst, kann ich diesen Ordner Text anklicken, aber nicht sehen. Der Text fehlt. Das war die Ausgangsfrage  


Ich gebe zu, was ich hier tue ist ein trial and Error Verfahren, aber leider habe ich kein Buch zur Hand. Und die Informationen kann ich mir auch nur Bruchstückhaft zusammensuchen. Zum Beispiel Wizards und Extensions und ExtensionPoints waren mir nicht klar, dass es sich hierbei um ein zentrales Merkmal handelt. Jetzt ist es das, und mir ist ungefähr klar, was man damit tut. Dadurch ist mir jetzt auch etwas klarar wie die ganze Sache zu betrachten ist, und wie man an eine Entwicklung rangehen soll. Noch sind viele Baustellen und es war sicher nicht die letzte Frage. Aber schlimm ist es wenn man nicht weiss wonach man sucht. Da gibts dann Gott sei Dank Leute wie dich, die einem da auf die Sprünge helfen


----------



## Vayu (22. Dez 2008)

jetzt hab ich erst gecheckt, dass da oben ein Ordner ausgewählt ist ^^ ich dachte, das wäre ein wizard ... ok never mind  evtl ist das irgendwie ein Filesystem problem ... du scheinst ja auf unix zu arbeiten. 

was bücher angeht ... versuch gar nicht erst ein gutes zu finden, die gibt es nämlich nicht. allein schon deswegen weil du sich bei jedem majorrelease dermassen viel ändert ... 

Das meiste habe ich mir durch mühselige kleinarbeit selbst rausgefummelt. Die Eclipse Hilfe ist dabei recht nützlich  Lohnt sich auf jeden fall da mal ein paar Blicke reinzuwerfen.


----------



## dhachim (22. Dez 2008)

Jop habe ich am Wocheende gemerkt... Die Bib gab nix her. 

Okayyy richtig ich arbeite auf Unix, aber wiso schreibt der die Files da rein ? 
Wenn ich einen neuen Ordner erstelle oder ein neues File über einen Wizard, nimmt der sich ein altes Projekt. Versteh wer will, ich nicht


----------



## Vayu (22. Dez 2008)

hab das grad mal probiert, so wie du es gemacht hast, nur das register hab ich weggelassen, weil ich ned weiss wo die methode herkommt 

hab general -> File und mir wurden die projekte in meinem workspace angezeigt. ich bin aber unter windows zugange, kann das also ned nachprüfen.


----------



## Wildcard (23. Dez 2008)

Ich weiß nicht welchen Wizard du da genau startest (lässt sich mit dem PlugIn Spy von Eclipse 3.4 rausfinden), aber der soll dort wohl die Projektstruktur anzeigen?
Ist dein RCP denn überhaupt Workspace basiert? 
Hast du auch ein Projekt angelegt?
Ist das Resources Plugin integriert?


----------



## dhachim (29. Dez 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht welchen Wizard du da genau startest (lässt sich mit dem PlugIn Spy von Eclipse 3.4 rausfinden), aber der soll dort wohl die Projektstruktur anzeigen?
> Ist dein RCP denn überhaupt Workspace basiert?
> Hast du auch ein Projekt angelegt?
> Ist das Resources Plugin integriert?



Du stellst Fragen  
Ich starte den Wizard der aus dem Shapes Beispiel bei GEF dabei ist. Also der ist Standard, nicht von mir erzeugt.
RCP Workspace basiert ? Was heisst das ? Projekt anlegen ? 

Mein Ziel ist es einfach jedes mal ein neues *.shapes File anzulegen, das mit dem Plug-In Shapes geöffnet wird. Dabei würde ich gerne die Dateistruktur angeben oder einen festen relativen Ordner, wo das abgespeichert wird. 


```
<plugin id="com.ibm.icu"/>
<plugin id="javax.servlet"/>
<plugin id="org.eclipse.ant.core"/>
<plugin id="org.eclipse.core.commands"/>
<plugin id="org.eclipse.core.contenttype"/>
<plugin id="org.eclipse.core.databinding"/>
<plugin id="org.eclipse.core.expressions"/>
<plugin id="org.eclipse.core.filesystem"/>
<plugin id="org.eclipse.core.filesystem.linux.x86" fragment="true"/>
<plugin id="org.eclipse.core.jobs"/>
<plugin id="org.eclipse.core.net"/>
<plugin id="org.eclipse.core.net.linux.x86" fragment="true"/>
<plugin id="org.eclipse.core.resources"/>
<plugin id="org.eclipse.core.resources.compatibility" fragment="true"/>
<plugin id="org.eclipse.core.runtime"/>
<plugin id="org.eclipse.core.runtime.compatibility.auth"/>
<plugin id="org.eclipse.core.runtime.compatibility.registry" fragment="true"/>
<plugin id="org.eclipse.core.variables"/>
<plugin id="org.eclipse.draw2d"/>
<plugin id="org.eclipse.equinox.app"/>
<plugin id="org.eclipse.equinox.common"/>
<plugin id="org.eclipse.equinox.preferences"/>
<plugin id="org.eclipse.equinox.registry"/>
<plugin id="org.eclipse.equinox.security"/>
<plugin id="org.eclipse.gef"/>
<plugin id="org.eclipse.gef.examples.shapes"/>
<plugin id="org.eclipse.help"/>
<plugin id="org.eclipse.jface"/>
<plugin id="org.eclipse.jface.databinding"/>
<plugin id="org.eclipse.jface.text"/>
<plugin id="org.eclipse.osgi"/>
<plugin id="org.eclipse.osgi.services"/>
<plugin id="org.eclipse.swt"/>
<plugin id="org.eclipse.swt.gtk.linux.x86" fragment="true"/>
<plugin id="org.eclipse.text"/>
<plugin id="org.eclipse.ui"/>
<plugin id="org.eclipse.ui.forms"/>
<plugin id="org.eclipse.ui.ide"/>
<plugin id="org.eclipse.ui.views"/>
<plugin id="org.eclipse.ui.workbench"/>
<plugin id="org.eclipse.update.configurator"/>
<plugin id="org.eclipse.update.core"/>
<plugin id="org.eclipse.update.core.linux" fragment="true"/>
<plugin id="org.eclipse.update.ui"/>
<plugin id="Shape2"/>
```


----------

